# 9 month Pyr pups -Update 1/23/15



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)

So we have had 2 kiddings recently but we pulled the kids which meant we did not have dogs present to clean them etc. Which is the first part of bonding. So today with the sun out and weather decent we took the kids out to the chicken field and let them run around. We needed to see how the pups would do with them ripping and running.
Elisa is in heat and in lockdown so she could participate.
Chunk and Toby's styles are very different.

Chunk wants the kids where he wants them and thinks they should be. 
Toby is chill, LOL at first he almost seemed afraid of the wild things. The kids found him anyway and he showed just how much he is like Badger...

Chunk wants them to stay in the enclosure



 
Trying to get a sniff


 
Staying close by


 

Toby and Chunk(closest)


 
The doeling checking out Toby


 
Mr Livewire climbing on board


 
Bouncy bounce


 
Doeling with calm Toby


 
...and Badger the baby daddy


 
Poor Badger already being abused by the kids!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the last pic is my favorite! What fantastic dogs and kids you have!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Ohhhhh myyyyy gossssh so freaking adorable!!!!! My husband and i are just awwww ohhhhh ahhhhhh awwww. So beautiful and sweet


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Im in love with alll of them!!!! Especially livewire and the doeling!

Your dogs are amazing

Our dog isnt really a LGD. Hes more of a chase them in circles kind of dog  He's actually more afraid than anything and if hes not careful he will get rammed !


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 18, 2015)

Those baby goats are like,  "yay, a living rug to play on".


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol @luvmypets  yeah, herding dogs definitely don't make good LGD's.  It is funny Katie's first set of trips is almost identical to this set!

Yeah, Badger is the baby magnet! It is so funny how the kids just know the "white things" are safe.

Looking like Toby will be a lot like Badger in this area.

@Queen Mum  sometimes I feel bad for Badge... he will have 4-5 kids springboarding off of him... He is so patient. Amy guards the goats but she isn't into the whole "yes, you can climb on me" she gets up and goes somewhere else.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Your dogs are so beautiful!!!!  And that little Livewire kid should be mine


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Your dogs are so beautiful!!!!  And that little Livewire kid should be mine


I called dibs


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)

I need to get a few pics but wanted to share something about Chunk...

Pups are now 9 months!
Today or this weekend I will try and get pics.

But I decided to weigh Chunk last night because he is just so ... well... big....
115lbs    

Is that crazy? What the heck? I will weigh Toby and Elisa today, weather permitting. 

They are all doing great!
Chunk of course is "Chunk". Had a friend over the other day and her and her husband came in the field... YES, we put up the dogs in the kennel. Well Chunk never takes his eyes off of me when there are strangers around. My friend noticed this and said "I have been watching him and no matter where you are he positions himself to watch you."  
What was more interesting was that while this was happening DD noticed something I did not see as I was talking to my friend. Her husband kinda swatted at a chicken with his foot (probably a delaware pecking at his pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) anyway Chunk jumped up hit the fence and was going "Chunk"... I didn't know that had happened... til DD told me. What I thought was interesting was it _appeared_ his focus was all on me _yet he didn't miss that_ ... Gotta love a dog that doesn't even want a chicken messed with.
Of course though as I walked over to him and we were all standing there I told Chunk "enough it's ok". I am working with him. Took a long time with Amy but it was worth it ... anyway Chunk did not like me making him get down and stay calm... I couldn't believe it ... He LOOKED over and saw his green water bucket looked up and then took his big old paw and PURPOSELY knocked it over! All of us looked at him in disbelief... teenage badness... had to have that last word. BRAT!

Chunk never appears to be doing much yet it is clear ... everything is his "herd" ... family, goats, chickens... all his. LOVE this dog!
He is also doing the "bunny puppy sit" like his Uncle D... I will try and get a pic. It is too cute!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 23, 2015)

Pictures please 

He sounds amazing!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 10, 2015)

So cute


----------



## EmmaWorking (Sep 24, 2015)

I need a LGD we lost a buck to coyotes this week.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 4, 2015)

Your dogs are just gorgeous!!!!  I love the looks of each and every one of them....show great breeding in their size, conformation, head and coat.  I love what you are doing with all your dogs, the training you give and their lifestyle.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 4, 2015)

Beekissed said:


> Your dogs are just gorgeous!!!!  I love the looks of each and every one of them....show great breeding in their size, conformation, head and coat.  I love what you are doing with all your dogs, the training you give and their lifestyle.



Aww thank You! 

I have been absent for many months... (my journal says a little more) but with the 2 weeks of rain and this weekend of getting 9" in 2 and 1/2 days I am inside and kindof taking it easy.
I have been surfing around trying to read here and there Monday will come and I don't know when I will be on again.  But I have a few pic updates and if I can resize them I will put some up. 

Chunk is 18 months now and Callie / D pups turned 9 months on the 2nd.  
Hopefully I will get some pics up tonight...


----------

